#   >   >   >   -   .

## -Lina-

,     8  ,   ...     -   , ,      30          .   ,     ,    ,    ,        -    .        ,   ,         .  :1:       ,    , ,       ,   . ,     ,,,  ,,      .   ,    ,   ,        ,           .         .   2      ,   ,      .  ,   ,         ,   !
  .
http://www.usynovite.ru/child/?id=d15qg-1y8wv

----------


## -Lina-

,  : 
-  ,   , ,        . .   .          ,   .-    .                 -.             .   -   .           ,   ,         -,      .       ,   , ..     ,     .     ,    ,  , ,       ,    ..   ,       ,     -        .       ,       ,     .       ,  ,      ,          ,   .       , ,     .    ,          ,       ,      .       ,   ,   ,        ,    ,       ,   .               .  -       ,,   ,       ,   "      ,      ,         ,   -,  ,         ".

----------

? 
         .

----------


## Larisix

. ,     ....

----------


## 82

.       ?

----------


## -Lina-

, ,    ,      .       , .

----------


## momka

> .       ?


     ,     .   " "   .
 ,   ,    -   ,    , ,     ,       :1:

----------


## -Lina-

,,  .          ,      ,     ,  .

----------


## -Lina-

,      ....    ,        .

----------


## elenastepanyatova

.  .

----------

